# really cool mount in house



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I saw this on Facebook. I don't think my wife would go for it. Would yours?????


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow, what an awesome mount!

That would have to go in the cabin, no way the wife would go for that in the house.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Packout... I have an idea! :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

That's awesome. I am lucky and my wife would let me have it in the house.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Of I could afford it my wife wouldn't care what I did


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

My wife re-painted the living room to a color that complemented my mounts.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife has twice as many mounts as I have... I cant decide if thats a good or a bad thing.


-DallanC


----------

